# top blow kühler für gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx mit gtx460 oc tauglich



## lollipop0815 (11. August 2010)

*top blow kühler für gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx mit gtx460 oc tauglich*

hallo liebe forenmitgleider,

ich habe folgende probleme

1. neuen recher in eizelteilen gekauft

2. vor paket zustellung cpu kühler besorgt

3. bemerkt das cpu kühler ganz un gar nich passt

nun meine frage an euch
kann mir bitte jemand hilfreiche hinweise auf nen passenden und stylischen cpu kühler geben
stylisch weil siehe unten
hier mein system:

geplanter cpu kühler= scythe grand kama cross

für den fall das dass noch jemand vor hat             vergiss die idee

board=gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx
cpu=intel core i5-750
grafik=point of view geforce gtx460
ram=kingston hyper x dd3 1600 cl9 2x2gb
gehäue self made full plexi

thermalright axp-140 kenn ich schon will ich nich
zalman cnps 700c -"-
prolimatech samuel 17 -"-
corsair h50-h70 -"-


prolimateck


----------



## Ahab (11. August 2010)

*AW: top blow kühler für gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx mit gtx460 oc tauglich*

Du willst diesen Riesenkühler mit einer Grafikkarte auf diesem Board montieren und wunderst dich, dass er nicht passt? 

Bei dieser Sorte Boards (Sockel sitzt direkt überm PCIe Slot -.-) kann ich nur Corsairs H50 empfehlen. Das Ding kostet zwar etwas mehr, auf so kleinem Raum wirst du aber kaum etwas anderes finden, abgesehen vom boxed Kühler und anderen kleinen Kühlern, welche aber mitnichten OC tauglich sind.


----------



## lollipop0815 (11. August 2010)

*AW: top blow kühler für gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx mit gtx460 oc tauglich*

der Vorschlag war gar nich verkehrt
danke erst mal
nur wüsste ich nich wie ich das teil verbastelt bekomm auf das niemand blind wird beim anblick

bräuchte eben nen top blower weil ich vor hab das jede komponente ihre frischluft von außen bekommt nebenbei dabei gehts mir auch ums oc das die spannungswandler etwas frischluft bekommen

z.b.:grafikkarte zieht luft (von atx blende gesehen) rechts ein und bläst

ohne das abwärme von ihr ins weiter innere gelangt wieder nach außen (ca 90%)

das selbe hab ich mit dem netzteil vor nur auf der linken seite

der cpu kühler soll von oben luft ansaugen und ebenfalls nach hinten durch einen extra lüfter wieder hinaus puuusten


----------



## Amlug_celebren (13. August 2010)

*AW: top blow kühler für gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx mit gtx460 oc tauglich*

Vielleicht passt der hier:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Vortex Plus RR-VTPS-28PK-R1 CPU-Kühler


----------



## rabensang (13. August 2010)

*AW: top blow kühler für gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx mit gtx460 oc tauglich*

Wie wärs mit einem Noctua NH-C12P SE14?

Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!

MFG


----------



## Chimera (13. August 2010)

*AW: top blow kühler für gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx mit gtx460 oc tauglich*

Wäre krass, wenn er so nen fetten Brocken auf das mini Board kriegen würde. Ist ja ein mITX Board, kein ATX. Da sieht selbst der Boxed schon sehr mächtig drauf aus  Hier mal ein Bild von dem Teil, damit man nen besseren Eindruck hat.

@TE: Wenn Luftkühler, dann evtl. mal bei Silverstone gucken. Die haben ja extra welche in sehr tiefer und kleiner Form. Gäbe da z.B. den  NT01-E (2x 60mm Lüfter), welche platzmässig natürlich gut passen könnte oder gäbe noch den NT06-E (1x 120mm), welcher aber wieder etwas grösser wäre. Ob die Jedoch kühlleistungsmässig mit nem grösseren mithalten können, sei mal dahingestellt.
Nur frage ich mich, wieso du zu so nem klitzekleinen Board gegriffen hast?


----------



## lollipop0815 (13. August 2010)

*AW: top blow kühler für gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx mit gtx460 oc tauglich*

vielen dank für die vorschläge

glaub ich werde mir den vortex plus von cooler master besorgen

der noctua NH-C12P SE14 und silverstone nt06-e passen rein messtechnich nicht

ich habe von mitte cpu bis pcie steckplatz nur 50mm 

beim silverstone nt01-e denk ich mal das der ganze spaß zu warm wird


----------



## feldspat (16. August 2010)

*AW: top blow kühler für gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx mit gtx460 oc tauglich*

...mich würde auch interessieren, warum du dir so ein kleines board kaufst...

wird das ein htpc?
wenn ja warum kein board von zotac?
wirds ein gaming pc?
warum so ein kleines board...

oder solls ein gaming-pc im htpc format werden?

also wenn er reinpasst...H50 oder H70...
die sind echt gut...
und wennst angst hast mit frischluft...dann säg doch noch ein lüfterloch raus 
hast doch ein selfmade gehäuse.

PS: Machst Pix wenns fertig is? Würde echt gern ein Bild sehen. Wollte schon immer mal nen PC sehn, wo das MB unterm Kühler verschwindet...hrhr


----------



## Kaktus (16. August 2010)

*AW: top blow kühler für gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx mit gtx460 oc tauglich*

Sofern das H50 (H70 ist übertrieben) aus irgendwelchen Gründen raus fällt, würde ich den Samuel 17 nehmen. der ist Qualitativ hervorragend, kühlt, aufgrund der Konstruktion mit überhängendem 120mm Lüfter, gleich aktiv Rams und Chipsatz mit. Nur um die CPU dann noch zu übertakten... sieht es eher schlecht aus. Außer du undervoltest und versuchst die Spannung dann zu erhöhen.


----------



## lollipop0815 (16. August 2010)

*AW: top blow kühler für gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx mit gtx460 oc tauglich*

@felspat

du hast´s erfasst das ganze wird en gaming htpc

ich werde bald mal foto´s machen mit dem scyhte ohne gaka

Mag ja sein das der h50 und h70 gut kühlen aber ich kann mich nicht mit dem anblick anfreunden

hab den vortex plus bestellt

ich werde auch von der bauphase bis fertigstellung bilder machen

thx@all


----------



## Kaktus (16. August 2010)

*AW: top blow kühler für gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx mit gtx460 oc tauglich*

Damit wirst du wenig Freude habe  Der ist ziemlich schwach.


----------



## lollipop0815 (16. August 2010)

*AW: top blow kühler für gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx mit gtx460 oc tauglich*

mal sehen notfalls geht er eben "retoure"

hier noch die bilder mit dem scyhte


----------



## -Shorty- (16. August 2010)

*AW: top blow kühler für gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx mit gtx460 oc tauglich*

Versteh ich nicht, das is genau DIE Sparte die der H50 und H70 abdecken.
Kann mich diesen Empfehlungen nur anschließen, alles andere wird dir früher oder später wieder im Weg sein.


----------



## lollipop0815 (21. August 2010)

*AW: top blow kühler für gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx mit gtx460 oc tauglich*

*Top Blower
*in DER sparte gibt´s auch kühler
"vortex plus" ist der mir bekannte den man mit graka vernünftig verbauen kann
vielleicht nicht so leistungsfähig aber nen versuch wert

ps.: der vortex schaff es zumindest mein i5-750@3,2ghz unter last bei ca. 70grad zu halten mit nen enermax magma 120mm
mit dem boxed hat man schon verloren


----------



## Gast20140710 (22. August 2010)

*AW: top blow kühler für gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx mit gtx460 oc tauglich*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Außer du undervoltest und versuchst die Spannung dann zu erhöhen.


----------



## lollipop0815 (11. November 2010)

*AW: top blow kühler für gigabyte h55n-usb3-itx mit gtx460 oc tauglich*

Das warten hat ein Ende

Mein Case ist so gut wie fertig

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/125456-casecon-gaming-htpc.html


----------

